# mit was java dateien öffnen



## schuetzejanett (28. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

also ich nutze winxp , java 1.509 und eclipse 3.2 

Nun mein Problem ich schreibe und starte meine java programme in eclipse.
Meim letzten Mal stellte ich versehentlcih bei einer java datei unter öffnen mit Wordpad ein und das immer bei diesem datei typ häkchen setzte ich auch.
Nun kann ich in eclise keine java datei mehr ausführen.
Wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen. Oder welche anwendung muss ich als standartprogramm angeben das ich meine java dateien wieder in eclipse auführen kann


----------



## SlaterB (28. Nov 2006)

hmm, bei mir geht das (ältere Version),
mit welchen Programm sollte man sonst Java-Dateien öffnen, wenn nicht mit einen Texteditor,
Eclipse interessiert das nicht unbedingt,

wenn du dein eigenes JavaProgramm hast und new FileInputStream machst, dann klappt das ja auch 

wo liegt denn das Problem, kannst du Dateien mit Eclipse editieren
und geht nur Run nicht? was passiert denn bei Run?

oder kannst du die Dateien nicht in einen Eclipse-Editor laden?


----------



## unknown_member (1. Jan 2007)

Tja, falls ich das nicht falsch verstanden habe, meinst du, das wieder eclipse die Programme öffnet. Da stellst du das gleiche was du mit dem Wordpad gemacht hast einfach mit eclipse ein. Und wenn du nur einmal mit eclipse öffnen willst, wählst du einfach "öffnen mit" aus.


_____
MfG, unknown_member


----------

